# Winter Que in Great Bend, KS



## bigal (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone attending this comp?  I just let Kent know today to add my name to the list, my first comp.

Sounds like a good time, Kent is a great guy to talk to.

Here's the info http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?id=1161

Hope to see someone there.


----------



## ron50 (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds like fun Al. Good luck in the comp. and do SMF proud!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

Good luck Al, I know it's a ways off, but keep us posted on the details!


----------



## bigal (Dec 18, 2007)

Wrong answer!!!  You are supposed to say, "Hey, yea!  I'll be there too!!!"

Hope I can make it for sure.  Look'n more for fun and to learn a thousand things or two.  

I need to get some drink'n buddies to go, as I assume there is a tad bit of that going on.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

Drinking? At a competition? Naahhhh! 

I'd love to join you out there, but I am scheduled to rearrange my sock drawer that weekend...


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Al, website takes ya to the fair page, is that the one they were gonna have inside??


----------



## bigal (Dec 18, 2007)

Yep, Bubba.  Booth inside and smoker outside.  30 teams, about 1/2 filled so far.

He said a team from Michigan, would that be you Scotts


----------



## morkdach (Dec 18, 2007)

when are you planning this i live in salina and we still have people without power from the biltz.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh Theresaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## bigal (Dec 18, 2007)

Terry(Mork), check in is Feb 15, turn in on Sat the 16th.  At Great Bend and I believe it's at the 3-i buildings area, not 100% sure on that.  

get your butt down there(and your brisket too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).  


Yes Bubba, call that woman(you too Theresa 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 ) and tell them to plan on a road trip.  Heck, I'll even bring ya beer &/or those fancy drinks that Bud likes.  

Buy a GMC first though, Bubba.......you do want to make it here don't ya?


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmmmm....Kansas in Febuary.....well we wouldn't have to worry about tornadoes
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Whatcha think guys????? Early Road Trip?????


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 18, 2007)

Tell Bud that Al is buying the Jack...............i'll bet he start's loading the R.V.!!!


----------



## bigal (Dec 18, 2007)

To sweeten the deal, I'll even let you touch my pellet smoker!


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 19, 2007)

Great Bend in February........ Could be a blizzard, snow butt deep on a tall smoker.
And you would have to drink beer & Jack with a turd.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




It has possibilities.
Bet they need judges. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................................  ..


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 19, 2007)

Technically there has been a tornado in every month of the year in Kansas.


----------



## bigal (Jan 7, 2008)

I just found out I will not be able to go to the comp. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Was look'n forward to meet you guys/gals.

I hope something changes.

Good luck and I hope the weather is nice that weekend.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 7, 2008)

Dang! If I went I was gonna sneak a touch on the pellet smoker.


----------

